# Problem with 'msconfig', please help me..



## ameen4u (Apr 26, 2009)

Dear Friends,

I'm facing a weird problem with 'msconfig' in my VAIO Lap with Windows Vista Home Premium. When I access 'msconfig' by typing 'msconfig' in RUN, before it displays the 'msconfig' window, an error message pops up which says, _“A problem was encountered while processing the custom tools manifest file (C:\Windows\system32\MSCFGTLC.XML). Please check the file for errors and verify that all expected tools are displayed.”_ However, there is no such a file no where in my Vista. It seems that this is a common 'msconfig' related error in Windows Vista.

After detailed analysis, I found this happens after installing the Folder Security Personal 4.1 (A software to lock folders). If I uninstall this software, everything is fine. As of now, this error doesn’t make any problem since after the error popup, msconfig window comes with the selective startup mode and everything is fine, still the popup error kills me. I want use the software without any issues. Please help me to find why Vista shows this particular error how to diagnosis this.

Thanks in advance,
Ameen Ahmed.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Apr 26, 2009)

If you are only using the software to set passwords then why not use a good alternative like Folder Lock

Did you try copying the file and then installing Folder Security Personal 4.1 and then again paste the file back in that folder


----------



## ameen4u (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi.. thanks for your reply..

I have searched for the particular file (_C:\Windows\system32\MSCFGTLC.XML_) all over in my system, there is no such a file in Vista.

As you said, I'm using this software only for folder security since it is a wonderful one. I can even try any alternative. Can you please provide me info about any best alternatives? I dont want to encrypt folders, I just want to hide, lock, & protect folders. Drag and drop facility should also be there..  As u suggested, Folder Lock is an option, but I think hiding option is not available there.

Please suggest me such a software.. thanks dear..


----------



## mittyr (Apr 26, 2009)

@ameen4u

Try "TrueCrypt". You can make an entire hidden drive. Give it a try


----------

